# new 238 owner...odd quirk?



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just picked up a p238 SAS the other day...I couldnt resist the melt job and the sweeet walnut grips for a little extra coin lol I havnt shot it yet but it carries perfectly...I forget I have it on me half the time. I have a desantis cozy partner and a superfly pocket holster for it...both are excellent pieces in my opinion. I have also chosen to load it with Hornady Critical defense due to its non-clogging characteristics. The one quirk I have found with it is that after loading one in the chamber when I drop the mag to add one more the top shell on the mag gets pushed ahead and catches on the mag release catch internally and almost always strips the round off of the mag...does anyone elses 238 do this and how can I fix it? Thanks in advance :mrgreen:


----------



## RevoTivo44 (May 3, 2011)

i know this doesnt help y9ou but just wanted to let you know ur not the only 1 this happens to. its not that big of a deal to me as of right now. maybe some1 else can help us out on this as well.


----------

